

Google multiple account sign-in is finally here - DanI-S
https://www.google.com/accounts/MultipleSessions

======
booi
It's been here for a while now..

~~~
DanI-S
After I posted this, I did some googling and noticed that people have been
using it for a while - but the new menu suddenly appeared above my gmail inbox
for the first time this afternoon. Strange.

